# Does anyone have pics of their Island Gray CC?



## minster (Nov 26, 2003)

I have been searching for pics of the car in this color and am having a hard time finding any quality pictures. I am leasing a 2010 CC Sport and the dealer only has the Island Gray in stock. I have to wait until the end of the week to check out the car but any posts of the gray CC in the meantime would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

For what its worth, Island Grey is my favorite color on the CC. The only reason I have black is because when I purchased mine they had no Island Greys with a manual in the United States and wouldn't for another couple months. I know someone at some point posted pics of theirs in this forum but it was a while ago maybe try the archived posts when you search.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of their Island Gray CC? (minster)*

Minster,
I believe the Island Grey is featured in this thread second from the bottom of the first page:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4635074
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## minster (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of their Island Gray CC? (Costy)*

Thanks for your input guys. Hopefully the car looks just as good as it does in the pictures.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of their Island Gray CC? (minster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minster* »_Thanks for your input guys. Hopefully the car looks just as good as it does in the pictures. 

It's a great looking color, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

*Best color for cc*









you will not be disappointed with this color.


----------



## fultonjt (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of their Island Gray CC? (minster)*

Here's mine. My first post! Great info in this forum. I look forward to putting much of it to use when I return home to my new CC!










_Modified by fultonjt at 1:21 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of their Island Gray CC? (fultonjt)*


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of their Island Gray CC? (MagyarCC)*


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of their Island Gray CC? (sfccryder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sfccryder* »_









Dude this car looks amazing!! And are those chrome Interlagos? They look great!


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of their Island Gray CC? (jettamkIVvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettamkIVvr6* »_
Dude this car looks amazing!! And are those chrome Interlagos? They look great!

thanks, they are polished intelagos.


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of their Island Gray CC? (sfccryder)*

iT'S For Sale...but..


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of their Island Gray CC? (minster)*


----------



## supermatt7001 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of their Island Gray CC? (TheRodfather)*


----------



## WazzuPassat (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of their Island Gray CC? (minster)*










Mike Tolliver's Iron Grey CC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by WazzuPassat at 2:03 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

Island gray has way too much blue in it. That's what killed it for me. And I love dark gray colors.


----------



## lasvegasjunkie (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of their Island Gray CC? (MagyarCC)*

Is this car in the United States? Or Hungary?


----------



## lasvegasjunkie (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

I ended up factory ordering the Island Grey for myself. The darker grey does a splendid job of showing off the lines of the car. Plus the brightwork and the turbine Interlago 18" wheels on my CC Luxury looks great against the Island Grey.


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of their Island Gray CC? (lasvegasjunkie)*

it's in the US. The license plate is my uncles that he gave to me. I thought it was appropriate bc I'm hungarian and the 2.0T engine is built in Hungary!


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of their Island Gray CC? (TheRodfather)*

Why would you want to sell it?
I haven't loved a car this much since my first Audi A4.....


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of their Island Gray CC? (cbell1)*

Before tint & Euro turns..


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of their Island Gray CC? (Sevarg)*

I feel like i see more IGs than any other color now... on the road or on the web. It's a gorgeous color... must be why


----------



## Vierzwanzig (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of their Island Gray CC? (snow blind)*









Quick pic


----------



## lasvegasjunkie (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of their Island Gray CC? (minster)*


























Here's mine.

_Modified by lasvegasjunkie at 8:11 PM 4-21-2010_


_Modified by lasvegasjunkie at 8:12 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## Draw007 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of their Island Gray CC? (WazzuPassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WazzuPassat* »_









Mike Tolliver's Iron Grey CC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by WazzuPassat at 2:03 PM 4-13-2010_

Is it me or do those wheels look bigger than the car? Does this become one of those "just because you can doesn't mean you should?"
(And I'm a fan of plus sizes (in wheels, not women...







)


----------



## Draw007 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of their Island Gray CC? (Vierzwanzig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vierzwanzig* »_








Quick pic

Any better shots of your MRR's?


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^mint


----------



## supermatt7001 (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## Tee Why (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## kpn (Sep 11, 2009)

Here is a front shot, I'm a noob at uploading, if it doesn't display, apologies in advance.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

kpn said:


> Here is a front shot, I'm a noob at uploading, if it doesn't display, apologies in advance.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4629101986/?eOrig=4077824173[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thats a pretty color, when I first went to get my CC this was the color they had for me, but I chose black. Now Im going back to change my car again for technical difficulties and im in between Black and UG.:banghead::banghead::banghead:

Dont know what to do


----------

